# Plunger, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire - May '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

Over the last few months, my mate Pom hasn't shut up about Milton Keynes. After hitting a load of dead ends in Leicester, I decided to take a look at Milton Keynes, in particular this place. A few weeks after Pom and the Vicar took a look, Pom invited myself and Yorrick to explore this one further.
It was good to get out and let my hair down following a very difficult few weeks, this was just what the doctor ordered(well, my personal tutor at uni).

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






(12)






Just as a small piece of advice for anyone wanting to do this, or any other drain for that matter. The O2 levels went down to 19.8% in the following pics, take a 4gas with you.

(13)






(14)






(15)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

